# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  تعرف على قصص العرب ونوادرهم وطرائفهم وحكمهم مع كتاب قصص العرب

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 تعرف على قصص العرب ونوادرهم وطرائفهم وحكمهم مع كتاب قصص العرب

 

 InFo

 كتاب قصص العرب هو عبارة عن موسوعة تراثية جامعة لقصص ونوادر وطرائف العرب في العصرين الجاهلى والإسلامى فبه ستجد قصص للعرب بها حكمة او قصة طريفة وهناك ايضا نوادر كثيرة فى العصرين الجاهلى والاسلامى اى ان الكتاب ذو محتوى غنى جدا وقد قام بتأليف هذا الكتاب المؤلف: إبراهيم شمس الدين فى عام 1423 هـ – 2002 م به اربع مجلدات وعدد صفحاته 2101 صفحة لكنهم بهم قصص رائعة وممتعة جدا ستجعلك تريد ان تنتهى من قراءة الكتاب سريعا وحجمة 35 ميجا فقط .

 فهرس الكتاب
 فهرس الكتاب :
 الجزء الأول
 الباب الأول: قصص محاسن الخلاق
 الباب الثاني: قصص مساويء الأخلاق
 الباب الثالث: في الكرم والبخل والغنى والفقر والضيافة

 الجزء الثاني
 الباب الرابع: الأذكياء والحمقى
 الباب الخامس: قصص الملوك والخلفاء والوزراء والحجاب والولاة والقضاة والعبيد
 الباب السادس: قصص الفصحاء والبلغاء والوصايا والمواعظ
 الباب السابع: قصص الحيل والخداع

 الجزء الثالث
 الباب الثامن: قصص المغنين والمغنيات
 الباب التاسع: قصص نساء العرب
 الباب العاشر: قصص العرب في الجاهلية وأوابدهم
 الباب الحادي عشر: قصص الجن والشياطين
 الباب الثاني عشر: قصص شجعان العرب وفرسانهم

 الجزء الرابع
 الباب الثالث عشر: الفخر والمفاخرة
 الباب الرابع عشر: قصص عشاق العرب والافتخار بالعفاف
 الباب الخامس عشر: قصص الأمثال العربية
 الباب السادس عشر : الأجوبة المسكتة

 Screen

 

 

 اولا هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Foxit Reader لقراءة الكتاب فبدونه لا تستطيع قراءة الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

 http://medafire.co/38kj5xnb37o5

 -- -- -- --

 ثانيا تحميل الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

 http://medafire.co/krl4kwfo6gnw
*

----------

